# Destroy and Flood



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

In this program, as you'll read, you essentially pair a compound lift with two complimentary isolation movements.  You perform 8 sets of the compound at 5 reps per set. Then super set to one of the isolations for 4 sets and 20 reps per set for compound sets 1 through 4.  Then use the second isolation for sets 5 through 8.  I did this. It was awful. Couldn't get through 3 weeks if I recall. 

Destroy

Like before we’ll be doing a superset style workout pairing up heavy compound exercises with high rep isolation exercises. Pick any big compound movement. Some that you can lift more than your bodyweight on for reps is a good baseline (if you can’t do this, you shouldn’t be doing this program).

For your compound exercise, do a few light warmup sets to dial in your technique and – obviously – warmup the muscles and connective tissue that’ll be stressed in the work sets to come. Three to five warmup sets is fine, and ramp up the weight to somewhere around your 5RM.

Now, for your main work I want you to do the following:

8 x 3-5 (Max Weight)

Thats eight sets of three to five reps, using the most weight possible for that particular set. The way this works is that you start (after warming up) with your 5RM, hit as many reps as possible up to five, and use this same weight until you can only hit three reps. At this point, lower the weight a tad so you can get the full five reps again and repeat this process. You’ll need to know your body pretty well to get the most out of this, but after a few sessions you should be able to gauge it pretty well. Once you do eight total sets, you’re done.

The aim of the Destroy portion is to stimulate as much muscle fiber contraction as possible so you need to utilize heavy weights which require all your muscle to be able to lift. Gauge your weight drops by your performance – if you hit three reps, you might only need to drop the weight by 5kg / 10lbs to get four or five on the next set. If you only get one or two reps, a bigger drop will make sure you stay within the rep range while keeping it as heavy as possible.

In terms of hypertrophy, I’ve spoke about the different things needed to stimulate maximum growth in another article, and lifting heavy for low reps is the best way to bring about myofibrillar hypertrophy!

.

Flood

I didn’t forget about the flood portion, d0n’t worry! As if the above wasn’t bad enough, you’re going to be supersetting those heavy sets with two different isolation or bodyweight exercises on a rotation:

4 x 20+

So four sets of twenty or more reps for each of the two exercises. I don’t care if you end up using just your hands for weight you do not drop below twenty reps. Now what I mean by “on a rotation” is that you’ll superset your first Destroy set with one isolation, then the second Destroy set with the other isolation, repeat for the whole eight Destroy sets.

The aim of the Flood portion is to pre- and post-fatigue your muscles, as well as literally flooding them with blood, fuel, and nutrients. This satisfies the need for volume in the hypertrophy equation and stimulates a lot of sarcoplasmic growth.

.

Destroy & Flood!

So bringing everything together, a single destroy & flood superset (as performed in a workout) would look something like this:

.

Set 1:

Bent Over Rows: 5 x 100kg / 220lbs

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 30 x 20kg / 44lbs

Set 2:

Bent Over Rows: 5 x 100kg / 220lbs

Barbell Curls: 30 x 40kg / 88lbs

Set 3:

Bent Over Rows: 4 x 100kg / 220lbs

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 25 x 20kg / 44lbs

Set 4:

Bent Over Rows: 3 x 100kg / 220lbs

Barbell Curls: 25 x 40kg / 88lbs

Set 5:

Bent Over Rows: 5 x 95kg / 209lbs

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 20 x 20kg / 44lbs

Set 6:

Bent Over Rows: 4 x 95kg / 209lbs

Barbell Curls: 20 x 40kg / 88lbs

Set 7:

Bent Over Rows: 4 x 95kg / 209lbs

Straight Arm Pulldowns: 20 x 15kg / 33lbs

Set 8:

Bent Over Rows: 3 x 95kg / 209lbs

Barbell Curls: 20 x 30kg / 66lbs

.

The Program

Because of the nature of these supersets (I.E. they’re absolutely massive) I would pick only TWO compound exercises per workout. It’s just too much stress to recover from otherwise. I would still train three times a week, but be sure to do a phenomenal amount of warmups, stretching, and foam rolling to aid recovery and most importantly – GET THOSE CALORIES IN!!!! My bulking article shows you an easy way to get an extra 1000+ in your diet and thats an absolute minimum starting point I’d say.

.

Monday – Chest, Shoulders, Triceps


Superset 1 – Bench Press / Dumbell Flys / Tricep Extensions

Superset 2 – Military Press / Lateral Raises / Pushdowns

Wednesday – Back, Traps, Biceps


Superset 1 – Deadlifts / Shrugs / Dumbell Hammer Curls

Superset 2 – Bent Over Rows / Straight Arm Pulldowns / Barbell Curls

Friday – Legs, Calves

Superset 1 – Squats / Leg Extensions / Seated Calve Raises

Superset 2 – Leg Press / Bodyweight Walking Lunges / Standing Calve Raises

.

This is a pretty comprehensive sample program, but like any program on this site don’t be afraid to adapt it for yourself so long as you follow the general guidelines as close as possible.

.

Variations For Ninjas, Mental Patients, and Geared Trainee’s

If you fit into one or more of the above categories (however much a crazy ninja full of d-bol terrifies me) there are a few things you can do to make the program even harder and soul destroying than it already is. Here’s a quick run-down, but I’m gonna say it clear – don’t do these unless you’re 100% sure of your ability to handle it. This isn’t hype, it’s just common sense.

Tempo – For the heavy compounds use an exagerrated tempo such as 3 seconds up and 3 seconds down. The rest of the sets are the same as above.

Power – Instead of the first isolation exercise in each superset substitute in an explosive power/olympic exercise. This can be cleans, snatches, jerks, band/chain lifts, box jumps, whatever. Do at least 10 reps per set, and try to be as explosive as you can even though it’s not strictly possible.

Strength – This is ridiculous. Don’t even try it. Use 90% of your 1RM and perform 8 singles instead of the 3-5 sets of your compound exercise in each superset. I recommend morphine and a troubled childhood to survive this torture


----------



## Malevolence (Feb 20, 2014)

I am gonna try this but it looks lime its gonna fukk me up pretty good. Perfect though, been needing To ramp it up a bit. Thanks for this POB!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

POB this is an excellent write up boss man. I think many will benefit from this and I would like to try it at some point in the future. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like a great program! Nice add, PoB!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

Part of me died just reading that program


----------



## event462 (Feb 20, 2014)

I actually have to do this workout! This looks amazing!


----------



## Seeker (Feb 20, 2014)

POB actually did this program before he grew a beard and started  eating pop tarts.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

Seeker said:


> POB actually did this program before he grew a beard and started  eating pop tarts.



Probably why it almost killed me. Poptarts are a must.


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 20, 2014)

I just copied and pasted to print this.  Looks pretty hardcore, but then I aint looking for something easy right now.  I think I will give it shot.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 20, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> I just copied and pasted to print this.  Looks pretty hardcore, but then I aint looking for something easy right now.  I think I will give it shot.



I don't know if I want you running this program, Alpha. I feel like this program could seriously effect the Red Light District .


----------



## event462 (Feb 21, 2014)

Note to self, the next time POB post a workout to do and then he even warns you how tough it is...DON"T DO IT!!! Even my big toes hurt today!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 21, 2014)

event462 said:


> Note to self, the next time POB post a workout to do and then he even warns you how tough it is...DON"T DO IT!!! Even my big toes hurt today!



I get these programs from a couple of guys at another board.  They have a severe mental illness when it comes to this kind of thing.  Once you get thru say a month of a program like this though, you can jump into a less stressful program, make great gainz and still feel like you're not working all that hard.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Feb 21, 2014)

too many reps for this ole boy lol


----------

